# Lets see your bows?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Post your pics of your bows. Ill get mine on here later.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

1st is mine 2nd is wifes....I ended up swapping cable slides (saunders hyper glide and alpine mach 5) , shes got a alpine soft loc now, i slapped a sims cable dampener on and left the original on as well, looking to get a sims enhancer or modulars for more stab weight and put some cat whiskers on. I also swapped arrows and threw on alot of other custom junk.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not the best pic:










Parker Buckhunter XP

huntin1


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

nice lookin set up :beer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's my DXT getting the job done last week, 16.1X16.5 decoyed him away from his 30 does, came charging in fast. I really like the size and weight of this little bow for stalking and in the blind.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

My Bowtech,winners choice string, Trophy Taker,shock blocker stabilizer,true glow xtreme sight








My wifes lady silverado








My sons Spyder


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

absolute stud of a goat, bow looks good too!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome Goat! I wish the goats in the area I was in would decoy lest weekend. They could have cared less, until you got within 20 yards of the herd.

There was almost more bucks running around then does!

Had some small ones take a look, but the big guys were to busy getting there sniff on!

Saw lots of herd bucks that where smaller then the satalites. it was kinda odd!

You will have to let us know what he scores! Should be real well!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

He greened just under 82", lack of good cutters hurt him. But with a bow I'm not going to complain!

















:beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

congrats...hell of a goat


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome goat, goatboy!!!!!!

Must have been heavy because it looks like you bent your truckbed when you loaded him!

Nice tag line on immigration, too ! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man I am not going to lie! That thing looks alot like a goat I had walking around in-front of me last weekend!

Wonder if it was the same one?

Had exact same cutters and I had judged him at 16" tall! Looks so much like him it is crazy!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

sick goat!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Lets see some bows!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Mathews dipped in Predator camo.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I did a little tweaking this week......added a new cable dampener, extended stab, added STS, and cat whiskers.....That dipped bow is pretty sweet...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

62" 62#@28"draw Taiga Recurve made by Abbe Penner of Cari-Bow.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice bow there Turner. Im trying to get a longbow...... When I get it all setup Ill post some pics.


----------

